
As HN: Favorite programming music? - qwertyuiop924
So, what&#x27;s your favorite music to program to? For me, It&#x27;d probably be the FTL soundtrack, or Weezer&#x27;s Blue Album (or EWBAITE, or Pinkerton, roughly in that order)<p>Not much else to add to the question, really.
======
Bilters
When I'm coding it's 9 out of 10 with ambient soundscapes. Couple of example
cd's I put on;

Vestigial – Vestigial "Solar/Aeon" Apocryphos – Onyx Atrium Carceri –
Cellblock Desiderii Marginis – Hypnosis False Mirror – Derelict World

And other likeminded music. And the other 1 / 10th is hardcore metal /
beatdown. Bands like; nasty, enemy ground, I am revenge, no turning back,
spawn of disgust and other bands like it.

------
dj0nt
I listen to progressive metal a majority of the time. Instrumental/ambient
progressive metal :)

